
85 richest people as wealthy as poorest half - jchrisa
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/jan/20/oxfam-85-richest-people-half-of-the-world
======
calcsam
"A less rhetorically gifted Oxfam staffer might have written instead that the
world’s richest 80 people own around 0.7 percent of global wealth. That’s a
lot, but it hardly seems staggering."

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/29/upshot/why-we-cant-
blame-a...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/29/upshot/why-we-cant-blame-a-few-
rich-people-for-global-poverty.html?rref=upshot&abt=0002&abg=0)

